# Gauges not working, car still running



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Negative battery cable or a dying instrument cluster. I'd try the negative battery cable first as these are symptoms of the extended warranty coverage on this cable. If your dealership insists on a troubleshooting charge for replacing a warranty item PM our Chevy Customer Care account and get them involved before taking it in.


----------



## gobabygo (May 18, 2015)

OberMD...Thank you for your help! The neg cable to the battery has an extended warranty on it? Or is it the negative leg that runs to the board?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck ity Yuck yuck another Battery cable ..

The odds have gone up exponentially for 6.000.000. cruzens to go Yuck ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can try the battery cable, but I'm not real hopeful. That sounds like something really went south. 

Is anything plugged into your ODBII connector? Because it sure sounds like your instrument cluster can't talk to the computer it needs to talk to. The whole cluster is nothing but a glorified computer readout.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gobabygo said:


> Hey Fellas, could use a little help. I have a 2012 Cruze RS with around 55,xxx miles. All has been well with it, never any serious problems or accidents...Its ran great since day 1. This morning i hopped in to go to work and all of the warning lights came on. The message notification center told me to take to dealer to check Airbags, Brakes, and everything else you can think of. Around 7 messages of things to check. She still starts and runs just fine, but none of the gauges work. No speedometer, Tachometer, Fuel gauge or Temp gauge. Called the dealer and they want $95 an hour to troubleshoot.... Any thoughts?


Hey there, 

I see that Obermd gave the usual shout out :goodjob:, but let us know if you need any additional assistance with this. Again, just send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We would be more than happy to look into this further for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## stjcruze (May 16, 2016)

*Resolution?*



Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I see that Obermd gave the usual shout out :goodjob:, but let us know if you need any additional assistance with this. Again, just send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We would be more than happy to look into this further for you.
> 
> ...



What was the resolution here? I have the same issue with my car starting Sunday evening. 38,xxx miles, 3 months out of warranty, car runs but all gauges are not functioning, stereo is out, AC doesn't work, seemingly all potential warnings pop up on starting the car (side detection, air bags, etc etc). All fuses are intact. I've already had the negative battery cable replaced under that extended warranty program. 


Last week (the few days leading up to the issue) the gauges would all flicker - reset to zero briefly but then they would all come back online.


----------



## rugerhill (Jul 19, 2017)

what did you do to resolve this problem


----------

